# Majestic And Dapper Scrambler Help



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 5, 2018)

My catch rates for the second half of the Easter event are terrible and I'm afraid I won't be able to get all the items before it's over.  I want the items very badly and therefore I'm hoping there are some people willing to share with me.  I will be very grateful to anyone kind enough to help out.  If willing, please post your ID and I'll add you.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 5, 2018)

ah same here, my catch rates have been awful. My ID is 8687 9314 340, in game name Miyue if you want to add me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 5, 2018)

Vizionari said:


> ah same here, my catch rates have been awful. My ID is 8687 9314 340, in game name Miyue if you want to add me



Cool, thank you. c:


----------



## Flare (Apr 5, 2018)

I left some scramblers for you a while ago.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 5, 2018)

Flare said:


> I left some scramblers for you a while ago.



I saw.  Thanks buddy!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 5, 2018)

I always forget about you in pocket camp. (Probably because you have nothing to sell in your market box) You need more Majestic than Dapper, but i'll still help.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 5, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I always forget about you in pocket camp. (Probably because you have nothing to sell in your market box) You need more Majestic than Dapper, but i'll still help.



Thank you!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 5, 2018)

Still need help!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 5, 2018)

I can’t remember how to find my ID! If you’d like to send me yours in a private message I’ll add you. I’m behind in this event too. I’ll be back playing in about 2 1/2 hours and I’ll be playing fir the rest of the day (Australian time).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> ah same here, my catch rates have been awful. My ID is 8687 9314 340, in game name Miyue if you want to add me



You’re already my friend thank you for dropping off those scramblers to me! I only caught one though. Do you need both types still?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 5, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I can’t remember how to find my ID! If you’d like to send me yours in a private message I’ll add you. I’m behind in this event too. I’ll be back playing in about 2 1/2 hours and I’ll be playing fir the rest of the day (Australian time).



My PC ID is actually in my signature.  Thank you for helping!


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 5, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I can’t remember how to find my ID! If you’d like to send me yours in a private message I’ll add you. I’m behind in this event too. I’ll be back playing in about 2 1/2 hours and I’ll be playing fir the rest of the day (Australian time).
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yes I definitely need more of both types! No worries if you don't catch them all since the rates are terrible, just catch and share back whatever you can. Will do the same on my side c:


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 5, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> My PC ID is actually in my signature.  Thank you for helping!


Sorry I can?t see it? I can see your 3DS ID under your avatar. Should I be able  to see a signature at the bottom of your posts? I know I?ve found my ID before but now I can?t work out where it is.  How do I find my ID I?ll tell you mine.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 5, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> Sorry I can?t see it? I can see your 3DS ID under your avatar. Should I be able  to see a signature at the bottom of your posts? I know I?ve found my ID before but now I can?t work out where it is.  How do I find my ID I?ll tell you mine.



You can't see my signature?  Oh well.  My ID is 1822-3869-267.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 5, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Do you see the images that show up under my posts?  They're called signatures.  I have one for each town.  My PC ID is in the top corner of Canaan's.


No I can’t. Perhaps it’s my setttings? Maybe I elected no signatures some where? I’ll go investigate.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 5, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> No I can’t. Perhaps it’s my setttings? Maybe I elected no signatures some where? I’ll go investigate.



Maybe.  It's fine though, I posted my ID.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 5, 2018)

Ha ha oh dear I’m sorry for all of that. But at the moment I have no second tpround scramblers but I will add you and give some as soon as I get some. soon as I get some.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 5, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> Ha ha oh dear I’m sorry for all of that. But at the moment I have no second tpround scramblers but I will add you and give some as soon as I get some. soon as I get some.



Haha it's fine.  I hope I didn't come off as rude or anything, as that wasn't my intention. c:


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 5, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Haha it's fine.  I hope I didn't come off as rude or anything, as that wasn't my intention. c:


Oh not at all I was just laughing at how inept I was at trying to be friends and then I had no second round ones left and my last harvest was abysmal. Only caught three dappers from the few that spawned. No magestics and quite a few didn’t didn’t spawn. And I fertilised them all!


----------



## Chicha (Apr 6, 2018)

I could help if you're still looking for anyone. I've sent a friend request.

In case it didn't go through, my Pocket Camp ID is *1401 5361 661* and my in-game name is *Chicha*. I'm only looking for dapper & majestic at this point so don't worry if you can't always share. The catch rates are pretty terrible. Here's hoping we can all get those eggs!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

Chicha said:


> I could help if you're still looking for anyone. I've sent a friend request.
> 
> In case it didn't go through, my Pocket Camp ID is *1401 5361 661* and my in-game name is *Chicha*. I'm only looking for dapper & majestic at this point so don't worry if you can't always share. The catch rates are pretty terrible. Here's hoping we can all get those eggs!



Thank you!  I'll add you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

Can still use some scramblers!


----------



## ads021 (Apr 6, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> My catch rates for the second half of the Easter event are terrible and I'm afraid I won't be able to get all the items before it's over.  I want the items very badly and therefore I'm hoping there are some people willing to share with me.  I will be very grateful to anyone kind enough to help out.  If willing, please post your ID and I'll add you.



If you have any extra floral or majestic ,,, hook me up!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have 41 dapper and 18 majestic I can share with you !


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

ads021 said:


> If you have any extra floral or majestic ,,, hook me up!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have 41 dapper and 18 majestic I can share with you !



What's your ID?


----------



## ads021 (Apr 6, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> What's your ID?


1694-6512-493


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

ads021 said:


> 1694-6512-493



Added you!


----------



## ads021 (Apr 6, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Added you!



accepted !


----------



## Bcat (Apr 6, 2018)

Just left you a few!


----------



## ads021 (Apr 6, 2018)

What's your name on here? I had two friends requests at the same time and I'm not sure which one is yours


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

ads021 said:


> What's your name on here? I had two friends requests at the same time and I'm not sure which one is yours



Emmaka.


----------



## ads021 (Apr 6, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Emmaka.



I went to fill your garden up and it's full ! lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

ads021 said:


> I went to fill your garden up and it's full ! lol



Is it?  Let me clear that up lol.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 6, 2018)

I think I was late to the OMFG flower party but I dropped some off this morning (my time). I saw you have the table so you might be done. Hopefully I helped you towards the leaf tickets.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I think I was late to the OMFG flower party but I dropped some off this morning (my time). I saw you have the table so you might be done. Hopefully I helped you towards the leaf tickets.



You helped me towards the sparkle stone.  Thank you so much for your efforts! c:


----------

